
Show HN: A distributed SQL database from scratch in Go - slicedbrandy
https://github.com/tomarrell/lbadd
======
slicedbrandy
Hey HN!

Not too long ago I began working on a distributed database, using Go. The goal
of this project is to ultimately be for people to have an approachable way to
learn more about the inner workings of a database.

Any contributions are massively appreciated!

------
stevekemp
This set of blog posts about building a database in C is a good read - not
entirely relevent, since it isn't in go and doesn't handle distributed-
operation, but if you have an interest in such things:

[https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/](https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/)

------
stopachka
Great work!

One idea:

I would pay for a step by step book on this

Alternatively:

A blog post stepping a hacker through the main architecture, and a blog post
going deep on one of the pieces would be great

~~~
slicedbrandy
Thanks!

Sounds like a good idea. I’m planning to put together a series of posts on my
blog going through it step by step once it’s at a good stage.

I’ll also be using it as the basis for a few learning sessions at my work, so
will have some more condensed slides for that which will also go up on Github.

